# This spider lost any weight you reckon?



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Pic taken a while ago:










Pic taken now:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It does look thinner. In the first pic the abdomen is wider than its carapace but in the second pic it looks narrower to me. 
Is it sick?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> It does look thinner. In the first pic the abdomen is wider than its carapace but in the second pic it looks narrower to me.
> Is it sick?


I am getting more pictures soon from its original owner and will try and get some more of her in the same kind of position if she turns herself around, she is scrunched up in the corner and I am expecting her to be toes up by tomorrow, she has drank nearly half a water bowl of water (the bowl is around 4" wide) and rolled out the tub she was posted in.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Personally i think it hasn't and if it has it's only a little bit.
Hope she's ok!
Try boosting humidity mate not much you can do otherwise
or ICU?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Personally i think it hasn't and if it has it's only a little bit.
> Hope she's ok!
> Try boosting humidity mate not much you can do otherwise
> or ICU?


Think your either looking at the wrong spider or might have been havin a fun little msn chat myself.

Look at the area around its spinerettes in the first photo and look at the same area in the second photo, also, look at the way the pattern on the abdomen looks in the first photo, and the way it looks in the second photo, thats because its abdomen has shrunk through lack of nutrition and hydration.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*slighty*

maybe very slightly-looks a lighter colour. Could just be the lighting. Hope she's ok :sad:buddy


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Think your either looking at the wrong spider or might have been havin a fun little msn chat myself.
> 
> Look at the area around its spinerettes in the first photo and look at the same area in the second photo, also, look at the way the pattern on the abdomen looks in the first photo, and the way it looks in the second photo, thats because its abdomen has shrunk through lack of nutrition and hydration.


 
Eh? & msn thing.
Sorry mate, i see it now.
Hmm.
ICU i'd suggest. otherwise im not sure.
hope shes ok!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Eh? & msn thing.
> Sorry mate, i see it now.
> Hmm.
> ICU i'd suggest. otherwise im not sure.
> hope shes ok!


Sorry mate, thought you might have been speaking to the moron responsible for her condition on msn, wound up an took it out on you when I shouldn't have, apologies.

Aye, I've got her in ICU now took the pic while she was drinking some water like she had been in the sahara for a year not in someones house.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

There's a sizable difference in my opinion.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Sorry mate, thought you might have been speaking to the moron responsible for her condition on msn, wound up an took it out on you when I shouldn't have, apologies.
> 
> Aye, I've got her in ICU now took the pic while she was drinking some water like she had been in the sahara for a year not in someones house.


No worries mate. 
I'll get that pic first thing tomorrow too, i was called upto a family members house and im still here, so cant get picture until early morning.

and i dont have Spit (if that's who your talking about) on msn.

Cheers.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> There's a sizable difference in my opinion.


Same here mate.

Would you say quite badly dehydrated aswell?




alex6691 said:


> No worries mate.
> I'll get that pic first thing tomorrow too, i was called upto a family members house and im still here, so cant get picture until early morning.
> 
> and i dont have Spit (if that's who your talking about) on msn.
> ...


No worries mate, tomorrow is cool 

Wasn't spit mate, he's alright when he calms down, was another moron


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Definatly looks a dehydrated


----------



## katter (Jan 30, 2009)

you need to hydrate this spider, if it on a heatmat etc reduce the setting and cut down the heat. has it eaten? if not give it feed as it will get nutrition from the food source. in addition is it about to moult? let me know and ill give further advise if you suspect this.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Being a noob here. What's ICU? :blush:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

intensive care unit mate 

for spiders, that's a small box lined with damp paper towel, placed close to a heat mat. It's used to try and help spiders who are dehydrated or otherwise unwell.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

When we got her out of her the appauling packaging she rolled herself straight into her water bowl where she sat for the rest of the night and drank.

In 17 years of keeping spiders i have never seen a spider with its head down in a bowl of water drinking for that amount of time. She also drank most of the bowl.

She has been in ICU all night and is just over to one corner of the enclosure leaning over to one side not looking too good 

She seems to be avoiding heat as thats what may have caused the dehydration problem in the first place...she was shoved down the end of a tub with tissue on top and then placed directly next to an unguarded heat pad in the box (it wasnt wrapped in newspaper etc) Therefore just having a piece of thin plastic between her and what looks like a medical heatpack. So we nearly had fried subfusca.

There were extensive health problems with the other spiders that arrived with her yesterday due to packaging. And while Roy has tried to be reasonable with the guy over this he has shown a real cant be bothered attitude. One of the spiders we got died in transit because the packaging was that bad. 

Im extremely angry with this guy and ready to rip him a new one :devil: as these spiders are gifts to me from Roy...i was told to wait until today to see if this guy's attitude changes but i think people need to know the whole situation...not just that there was an underweight sub that he has had in his care for several months.

I could have bloody cried when i opened that box yesterday and saw the state those spids were in...i can safely say i have never seen such bad packaging. Even my 8yr old son knows to how to package spiders better than that FFS


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Sure she hasn't moulted before you got her back?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> No worries mate.
> I'll get that pic first thing tomorrow too, i was called upto a family members house and im still here, so cant get picture until early morning.
> 
> and i dont have Spit (if that's who your talking about) on msn.
> ...


 
Id much rather Spit have been looking after her, the T i got from Spit turned up healthy and beautifully packaged.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Becky said:


> Sure she hasn't moulted before you got her back?


 
Yep...positive

also bear in mind that our pic is a close up...the pic of her taken a while ago is a distance shot. If you take that into account you can clearly see she has lost weight.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

A heatpack with a subfusca?! :eek4:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> A heatpack with a subfusca?! :eek4:


YUP! :bash: with only a thin piece of plastic (the side of the tub) between the sub and the heatpack.

Had the heatpack been well wrapped in newspaper and at the bottom under all extra packaging (no where near the spids) as they should be then there shouldnt have been a problem as the sub was right at the top of the box.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

That is awful! Feel proper bad for you both! Who did you buy them from?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

How to pack spiders, the idiots way:

2-3cm P.Ornata sent loose in this:










Oddly enough, it arrived dead.

Adult female P.Formosa, sent like this:



















Ruptured leg segment when I got it out.

Adult female P.Subfusca, sent like this (sitting on top of a heatpad):



















Rolled out of the tub and is just hanging onto life this morning after being in an ICU and taking on half a 4" bowlfull of water.

An A.Metallica sling sent in a rolled up peice of A4 paper with some loo roll stuffed in either end, a male avic and male chromatus sent loose in tubs, all in all, a disgusting badly sent package, and the person responsible apparently doesn't care and thinks they were packaged well, what do you think?

The sender was given instructions on how to pack, there are plenty of places around that show you how to pack, and the day before, he had received a package from me, with animals packaged how they should be.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Name and shame! (i know who it was anyway but hey ho!) Disgusting!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

The little fasciata I sent roy was packaged very good and the spid was in A1 condition......still is ......hope nobody thinks it was me.
I take great care of all my animals........
paul


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> The little fasciata I sent roy was packaged very good and the spid was in A1 condition......still is ......hope nobody thinks it was me.
> I take great care of all my animals........
> paul


No mate, it wasn't you, the package from you was excellent mate and the spider was fighting fit.

This package with attrocious packaging, dead and dying spiders came from T Lord - John.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

That is absolutely disgusting!!!!!

Those poor little spids 

I hope that your poorly one recovers. I am very shocked at the person though to be honest, from someone who supposedly cares about all their T's, im glad I didnt buy the chevron and the obt from him now :whip:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Muze said:


> Id much rather Spit have been looking after her, the T i got from Spit turned up healthy and beautifully packaged.





spit051261 said:


> The little fasciata I sent roy was packaged very good and the spid was in A1 condition......still is ......hope nobody thinks it was me.
> I take great care of all my animals........
> paul


 
Already mentioned it wasnt you mate, on page 2 :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought T Lord was a respected person.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

He knows that the sub is mine as Roy sold some of the last of his snakes to buy it for me. T Lord agreed to look after the sub until his dad was driving this way again (as his dad did the snake couriering for us). We thought we could trust him. His dad never did come back this way and so we asked him to post it giving him very clear instructions on how to do so.

I currently have one dead spider and 2 very ill spiders (one of which being the sub, i have no idea how im going to replace if she does die) and he hasnt bothered to apologise to me personally. He half heartedly offered £10 refund on the dead sling when pressed by Roy last night.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Muze said:


> He knows that the sub is mine as Roy sold some of the last of his snakes to buy it for me. T Lord agreed to look after the sub until his dad was driving this way again (as his dad did the snake couriering for us). We thought we could trust him. His dad never did come back this way and so we asked him to post it giving him very clear instructions on how to do so.
> 
> I currently have one dead spider and 2 very ill spiders (one of which being the sub, i have no idea how im going to replace if she does die) and he hasnt bothered to apologise to me personally. He half heartedly offered £10 refund on the dead sling when pressed by Roy last night.


That's pathetic to be honest


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

*The T Lord 

You are a complete asshole!
*​


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Voltage said:


> *The T Lord *​
> 
> 
> 
> *You are a complete asshole!*​


Oh yes :devil:
Can't even pack spids........what an expert
Looks like it's time for the hanging party to get going


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had words with this person myself several times - not regarding bad packing but over other matters such as unreliability and consequently told him I would not sell to him again.

However I do think, before this turns into a witch hunt, that he should be given the opportunity to explain.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

To be fair Lisa there is no amount of explaination that can be given, that would be exceptable for the packing of those poor Tarantulas, its a utter disgrace and he shouldnt be even in the hobbie.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Jesus John... I actually stood up for you, saying you know what you're on about with this sort of crap and this happens?

Oh dear.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

it does not get much more basic than packing spiders.
I had to pack a big regalis and a smaller fasciata.......risky stuff and tempting to just get them in a crix tub and leave it at that but there is no way I would do that........I risked getting tagged just to make sure they were surrounded by sprayed ktichen roll........otherwise these would have been knocked around senseless by the good old royal mail.....and I would have felt awful if any harm came to them in transit
paul


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Voltage said:


> To be fair Lisa there is no amount of explaination that can be given, that would be exceptable for the packing of those poor Tarantulas, its a utter disgrace and he shouldnt be even in the hobbie.


yes, but even in a court of law the accused is given the opportunity to defend himself.

I've seen the pics on here as well as some others Roy sent to me on MSN. One of the spiders in question was one John from me, so I'm not at all happy at the state it's in now.

But this isn't the Dark Ages, we don't hang, draw and quarter anymore. Thats all I'm saying.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh dear. Is it possible that it was just an honest mistake? I mean sending anything in the post is risky, let alone sending living creatures.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Oh dear. Is it possible that it was just an honest mistake? I mean sending anything in the post is risky, let alone sending living creatures.


 did you see the pictures of the tubs they were sent in :devil:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Oh dear. Is it possible that it was just an honest mistake? I mean sending anything in the post is risky, let alone sending living creatures.


Honest mistake have a day off!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Voltage said:


> Honest mistake have a day off!


Please! Is it paid? I could do with a rest!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Oh dear. Is it possible that it was just an honest mistake? I mean sending anything in the post is risky, let alone sending living creatures.


Are you kidding me???!!! well i suppose it wasnt your £200 worth of spiders that was a gift from your OH was it?:bash:

Not to mention that the one that had been trusted to his care for months had lost a serious amount of weight


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

That is the most pathetic attempt at packing I have ever seen.
Complete disregard for the spiders wellbeing as well as blatantly lazy. There's really NO EXCUSE for packing like that.

If he's struggling (which i'd find hard to understand) to figure out the method to packing, there are plenty of tutorial videos kicking about. Youtube for example.

I'd like to hear T Lords side of this story though. Everyone deserves a chance to explain themselves, but this is going to take some convincing.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> Are you kidding me???!!! well i suppose it wasnt your £200 worth of spiders that was a gift from your OH was it?:bash:
> 
> Not to mention that the one that had been trusted to his care for months had lost a serious amount of weight


Ok, sorry. I'll stay out of this one now.

Did he refund?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

He offered £10 refund on the ornata when pressed via msn last night to Roy.... That's all.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Thats a insult, i feel for Roy because ive had it happen to me before not from the same sellar its so fustrating they are just interested in making a quick buck utter disregard for the Tarantula, its someting i dont take lightly


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi.
I ~Was not pressed to refund any money, i offered it as i fealt what i did was wrong.
The Subfusca, well, not that this is an excuse, but my Dad was not told we would have to look after it, it was dropped on us when he delivered the state, i could add more details, but i wont.
The Metallica had recently shed(within a week) so i dont see why you are shocked it is quite thin, i had only just eaten its first meal after moulting.
Ornata, ill be honest, i thought it would be ok, which was wrong i know, and i take total resposibility for, and will soon send Roy £10 via payapl for it.
I fully apologise to both Muze and Young_Gun(roy) and i understand my packagin wasn't fantastic, far from it.
John (last post on this forum, badwagon much! )


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

A full refund should be made if they all die, i think that's only fare.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Your attitude last night on msn stank, and I have since been told by a few people that you 'didn't care what happened to the other animals as you don't think you did anything wrong'.

You did know you would be looking after the Subfusca for me, and I can get Dave to confirm that if you want, both you and your Dad knew it would be with your for a while until you/your dad had a run up this way and could drop it off, it was not 'dropped' on you, I had spoken to you and your dad beforehand and you had agreed you wouldn't mind looking after it for me, again Dave can confirm this if you wish, if anything you were happy to look after it for me and I have PM's from you saying so if you want me to post them up on here?

The metallica was not my animal so I can't comment but it was also skinny and extremely dehydrated and not far from dying itself.

The Ornata wasn't secured in any way, was left loose in a tub with leaves, soil and a peice of cork bark 2-3 times its size, how could you think it would be ok in that situation?

A £10 refund won't go anywhere to sorting this situation out, especially if the female Subfusca doesn't pull through.

You won't stop posting on here, but maybe you will think twice before sending animals in bad states, packaging that was just totally unacceptable and look at how you care for your own animals.

It isn't a bandwagon as there is just cause for people to comment on the state of animals and the state of the packaging, plus many of the people who have posted have also had issues with you.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Personally, I think it would be good to see a "Packing standards" sticky, contributed to, and agreed by experienced keepers, breeders, and sellers. Advising what materials to use, which animals need heat packs, which don't, and at what time of year etc. I'd hope this would prevent this kind of thing happening again, and prevent further damage or loss of life.

I'd like to see them adopted as RFUK standards, agreed to by sellers in the invert section, rather than merely hints and suggestions.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Personally, I think it would be good to see a "Packing standards" sticky, contributed to, and agreed by experienced keepers, breeders, and sellers. Advising what materials to use, which animals need heat packs, which don't, and at what time of year etc. I'd hope this would prevent this kind of thing happening again, and prevent further damage or loss of life.
> 
> I'd like to see them adopted as RFUK standards, agreed to by sellers in the invert section, rather than merely hints and suggestions.


I agree with this


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Spot on suggestion Dan, but it all boils down to making a quick buck so who cares lets chuck um in a old crix box they will be alrite


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Voltage said:


> Spot on suggestion Dan, but it all boils down to making a quick buck so who cares lets chuck um in a old crix box they will be alrite


 Agree : victory: especially when it's a bit of a handfull.....pokies,baboons etc.
paul


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, I've noticed this thread a few times but I'm not really a spider person so I've only just got around to reading it. I'm just stunned, just sitting here with my mouth open shaking my head in disbelief:gasp:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Voltage said:


> Spot on suggestion Dan, but it all boils down to making a quick buck so who cares lets chuck um in a old crix box they will be alrite


Then I believe they should be named, shamed, and then banned.

This kind of thing happens far too much, and it's so easily avoidable. I think that potential buyers need more information provided to them on a seller's worth, without them needing to search for it. Even if it's just a "RFUK approved seller" tag under the seller's name. This is a growing site for invert keeping visitors new to the hobby, and I believe they should have more protection from wrong doing, and be more assured of their potential dealings.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> Agree : victory: especially when it's a bit of a handfull.....pokies,baboons etc.
> paul


 
Thats my feelings exactly apart from the underfeeding, i get the impression from how they were packed that he didnt know what he was doing with these types of T, or was scared of dealing with em.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> Then I believe they should be named, shamed, and then banned.
> 
> This kind of thing happens far too much, and it's so easily avoidable. I think that potential buyers need more information provided to them on a seller's worth, without them needing to search for it. Even if it's just a "RFUK approved seller" tag under the seller's name. This is a growing site for invert keeping visitors new to the hobby, and I believe they should have more protection from wrong doing, and be more assured of their potential dealings.


 
Totally agree :notworthy:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

If you pack a T in a tub with loose material in it........wood,plants ect. these are obviously going to knock seven kinds of shit out of the T while the parcel is being "carefully" handled by the RM.
Surely it's just common sense


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little love. Glad to see it is safe now tho.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Let's hope it comes around and ends up being a great spid.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just to clear one thing up
I am John's dad and the courier that Roy used to deliver the FWC to Dave at Scales And Tails,which Roy swapped for a pair of Subfusca,the male of the pair had died previous to me collecting
When Roy asked me to deliver the snake to Dave i was in no way aware that i was to collect any spiders to return to Roy,infact Dave said himself that he wanted me to take the remaining spider telling me he "did'nt do spiders"
I told him that i was not aware i had to collect anything from him and this had not been arranged by Roy with me,Dave was not well on the day i delivered to him and said that the Subfusca needed to go to Roy as it was part of a swap deal for the FWC,at this point i rang Roy on my mobile and handed the fone to Dave to sort things out,but there was no answer from Roy
I took the spider and Exo terra with me back to my home as a favour to Roy,to add to this if any other courier had been asked to do this they would no doubt have charged for the return journey,i doid'nt as Roy asked me to drop it to him when i next did a run up his way

Back to the situation in question,having seen the packaging that the spiders were sent in i fully understand how Roy and Muse would be angry,so would i if i had received a delivery of animals packaged like that!
Roy/Muse rest assured i have well and truly ripped John a new arsehole and he is truly sorry for the situation HE has caused,not that this is going to make the situation any better for the parties involved,to whom i appologise whole heartedly

As for only offering a £10 refund for the DOA Ornata when being pressed by Roy,this never happened mate as i was reading the conversation between you and John on MSN as you were both typing it,John was never pressed to refund anything at all he offered,even if it was a rediculous offer,granted

Can i also please stress that had i been at home when the spiders had been packaged this would never have happened,but it has and John knows it is something he must address


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

daz30347 said:


> As for only offering a £10 refund for the DOA Ornata when being pressed by Roy,this never happened mate as i was reading the conversation between you and John on MSN as you were both typing it,John was never pressed to refund anything at all he offered,even if it was a rediculous offer,granted
> 
> How much did you pay for the pokie Roy ?
> Paul


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Can i also add that i was here at my address when you Daz collected the snakes and discussed picking up the sub...so it was pre arranged. 

If the sub was a problem and you couldnt feed it then why not contact either one of us? Roy was in daily contact with John and has PM's i believe to prove that this was a pre arrangement I recently contacted you regarding a quote for a trip from here to Sunderland but this was ignored. This would have got this spider here quicker. I certainly have the PM to prove this.

I was witness to the msn convo last night and it wasnt untill Roy pressed him for a refund did he offer £10.

The story we got last night is very different from the one you are telling now, I understand this might be because John may have not told you the full story and this is why Roy has been speaking directly to John.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry but we never discussed me collecting the Sub Muse or i would have quoted you £80 for the round trip i am sure of that

We could'nt do the Sunderland trip which is why i did'nt reply,rightly or wrongly

Would you mind sending me a copy of the MSN convo from last night please as i may have missed the tail end of it:notworthy:

Just a thought but it may have been a better idea not to entrust such a species to a 15 year old lad who had only recently begun to keep inverts,never mind such a species demanding the attention that Pokies do

Daz


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

daz30347 said:


> Sorry but we never discussed me collecting the Sub Muse or i would have quoted you £80 for the round trip i am sure of that
> 
> We could'nt do the Sunderland trip which is why i did'nt reply,rightly or wrongly
> 
> ...


Daz, I spoke to you about it when you picked the snakes up from me mate.

I'll find the convo an send it over to you.

John has told me and numerous other people that he has over 3 years experience with inverts, so doesn't tally with him being a new keeper?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Daz, I spoke to you about it when you picked the snakes up from me mate.

If this was the case mate do you think i would do a delivery to South Wales,one to Leicester and deliver from Leicester back to you in Warrington for £80? I would'nt mate!

John has told me and numerous other people that he has over 3 years experience with inverts, so doesn't tally with him being a new keeper?

Quite simply he does not mate,i know he's my lad mate but he's acted like a twat and i have told him so

I cannot appologise enough for this:blush:

Daz


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not expecting you to apologise at all mate, the deal was with John, John's responsible for what happened/sorting it out.

No, I spoke to you about keeping hold of it for me until you were up this way again, which you didn't have a problem with, also told John the exact same.

If I would have known that I wouldn't have sent him the Cyphonsia, they aren't a beginners spider at all, plus I would have sorted out getting the other animals up here a lot sooner, but I believed him when he told me he had years of experience and trusted him.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I know this was a bad situation but atleast the responsible adult has come forward to try and clear the issues up.

Although T Lord has now tainted his rep as he didnt tell the truth about the length of time he had kept inverts and is only 15 which makes a big difference.

Maybe in time that rep can be gained again through careful thinking


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

he's now 16, but he's still legally a child so he can't be held liable for damages. 

Really it's his parents' responsibility to refund Roy and then sort it out with John at home.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I would like to confirm that Daz is trying to sort this out on John's behalf and we appriecate him stepping in.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Great news! Think this one will just have to go down to youth and inexperience.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I didn't realise that John was so young. Would it not be a good idea if a note saying something like 'member under 18' was put in the top corner along with the join date/location etc. That way buyers will be aware that a seller is not legally responsible.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Slinkies mum said:


> I didn't realise that John was so young. Would it not be a good idea if a note saying something like 'member under 18' was put in the top corner along with the join date/location etc. That way buyers will be aware that a seller is not legally responsible.


 
I think thats a good idea. I will also say that we trusted John because we know Daz is a trustworthy guy. In the end John was just doing what kids do exaggerating etc and things got out of hand, unfortunatley there were consequences to this and i know that Daz is doing everything he can to sort this out. Which we do apprieciate (being a parent myself, i understand what kids are like and i also know alot of other parents that wouldnt have bothered stepping in).

But i do think that a note is a good thing and would maybe give people a heads up to be a bit more careful and maybe ask to speak to a parent regarding sales etc when it comes to inverts as these are usually done via the post rather than face to face.

The subfusca is still alive this morning, but not looking too great. She's still collapsed in the corner of the ICU, fingers crossed she pulls through.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

It's good that someone is now cooperating with you, know you know the full extent of the situation and yes i agree with there being an age on the profiles except people will just sign up and say they are older than they really are


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> It's good that someone is now cooperating with you, know you know the full extent of the situation and yes i agree with there being an age on the profiles except people will just sign up and say they are older than they really are


 
I believe there is already an option to have your age on your profile...i know mine is showing on mine :blush:

But yes, i can also see where people could just sign up and lie about their real age.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

:censor:


Muze said:


> I believe there is already an option to have your age on your profile...i know mine is showing on mine :blush:
> 
> But yes, i can also see where people could just sign up and lie about their real age.


Mine shows aswell i think, there is of course a plugin you can use to age check people but there are cost implications which is a bit of a jump for a calm relaxed easy going forum :mf_dribble:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I think its just gonna have to be a case of checking peoples feedback and hoping for the best if its someone who hasnt been on the forums that long. 

Everyone has to start somewhere and build up their credability, i know i am very wary who i buy from etc because ive been stung so many times before.

I guess if someone is that worried only deal with people that are really well known on the forum, but then that stops or slows a newbie gaining reputation if they are a trustworthy person.

Its a difficult one :bash:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for your understanding Abi:no1:
Keep me informed about things

Daz


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

daz30347 said:


> Thanks for your understanding Abi:no1:
> Keep me informed about things
> 
> Daz


 
No problem...will do :2thumb:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

There is another option.......you need a recommendation of at least one other forum member who can verify your age before joining.....might work.
The member would,in effect,be vouching for the newbie
paul


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> There is another option.......you need a recommendation of at least one other forum member who can verify your age before joining.....might work.
> The member would,in effect,be vouching for the newbie
> paul


I know this happens with some other forums (hunting forums for instance), so it is do-able, but then it would limit the membership


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Muze said:


> I know this happens with some other forums (hunting forums for instance), so it is do-able, but then it would limit the membership


 Is that such a bad thing thing.....you would not be getting any episodes of what you just went through.......well less chance anyway


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> Is that such a bad thing thing.....you would not be getting any episodes of what you just went through.......well less chance anyway


Good point...but cant see it happening


----------



## kingy2184 (May 27, 2009)

i saw a bit earlier in the thread about packaging rules, sorry if there is already a sticky on this but would it not be a good idea to put a guide on packaging things up there for all to see. it wont affect me as i have no plans to send anything but there has got to be a few people on here that would find it really useful, and even if you already know what you are doing you might learn a few new things: victory:
just a suggestion but it could be really useful:2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ReptileForums is a herp community chat board. You can't just limit the amount of people who come on here. The forum was made to be based on Herp help & discussion. Not classifieds.

Classifieds are a perk of membership, and the experiances happen at the buyers/sellers cost. I understand you want less of things like this happening, but doing that would shun the boards original reason for why it was made.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

To be honest, i feel a little bit offended, though i dont want someone to reply to me as if im having some sort of rant, which im not.
I just want to say, i am 16, i look after all my pets, i have only ever sent 2 T's which we're packed great and arrived alive.

Age doesn't matter, if you are mature enough to look after such animals then you can.

All my animals are in perfect condition, are fed well, looked after.

Please noone take this as i am having a go, i'm not.
I'm just saying on behalf on the 'younger generation' that age doesn't matter aslong as you have the responsibility to pack/look after animals.

(I am completely understanding of Roy's situation and i am not defending T lord or anyone)

Thanks.:2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

alex6691 said:


> To be honest, i feel a little bit offended, though i dont want someone to reply to me as if im having some sort of rant, which im not.
> I just want to say, i am 16, i look after all my pets, i have only ever sent 2 T's which we're packed great and arrived alive.
> 
> Age doesn't matter, if you are mature enough to look after such animals then you can.
> ...


i agree with you Alex, there are 16 year olds on this board who I would happily sell to or buy from, and much older people who I wouldn't. Age and maturity/responsibility do not necessarily go together


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> i agree with you Alex, there are 16 year olds on this board who I would happily sell to or buy from, and much older people who I wouldn't. Age and maturity/responsibility do not necessarily go together


Exactly, both t's i have sent arrived in the same condition they left in.

If you ever do eventually have my regalis, you'll see. :2thumb:
And you nailed it Lisa. Age is a number, There must me 40 year old men who have problems lookin after animals, as there is with 16 year old kids.

It's down to commitment, and responsiblity.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Exactly, both t's i have sent arrived in the same condition they left in.
> 
> If you ever do eventually have my regalis, you'll see. :2thumb:
> And you nailed it Lisa. Age is a number, There must me 40 year old men who have problems lookin after animals, as there is with 16 year old kids.
> ...


Piffle.

You youngsters are a plain on the earth and should be locked up in cages for others safety. 

:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Piffle.
> 
> You youngsters are a plain on the earth and should be locked up in cages for others safety.
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2:


you were having a go at me because I was too old! :whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> you were having a go at me because I was too old! :whistling2:


Obviously, oldies have the slower reaction times, failing eyesight and whatnot.

:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Piffle.
> 
> You youngsters are a plain on the earth and should be locked up in cages for others safety.
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2:


 
Yes i agree...you youngsters are :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> you were having a go at me because I was too old! :whistling2:


 
I wouldnt worry about it hun, i get that all the time from him :blah:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Muze said:


> I wouldnt worry about it hun, i get that all the time from him :blah:



Did he tell you what he sent me?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Did he tell you what he sent me?


Now the whole forum wants to know. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Now the whole forum wants to know. :lol2:


I'll let you speculate.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I may be finding out what he sent you on Tuesday :mf_dribble:
when mine comes :lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Did he tell you what he sent me?


Yes! i was with him when he got it, cheeky git...i told him id tell you that he has a thing for older women if he sent it (im 11 yrs older than him) :lol2: :2thumb:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

oh......still guessing what I'm getting :2thumb:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> oh......still guessing what I'm getting :2thumb:


 
yep...you can keep guessing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Muze said:


> Yes! i was with him when he got it, cheeky git...i told him id tell you that he has a thing for older women if he sent it (im 11 yrs older than him) :lol2: :2thumb:


just give him a slap for me then hun 

and Paul, if you get what I got, you hold him down while I smack him.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> just give him a slap for me then hun
> 
> and Paul, if you get what I got, you hold him down while I smack him.


It's not, Paul likes different stuff than you, so sendin him somethin different :razz:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

you didn't ask me what I liked :devil:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> you didn't ask me what I liked :devil:


I think everyone knows what you like . :lol2: 

(oops , not a 18+ section ) :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> you didn't ask me what I liked :devil:


You had an adult you said you loved, just assumed.

Tell me what you like an I'll send you one of what you like.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> You had an adult you said you loved, just assumed.
> 
> Tell me what you like an I'll send you one of what you like.


I wasn't talking about the spider you sent me. I was talking about what it was packed in! :bash:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I wasn't talking about the spider you sent me. I was talking about what it was packed in! :bash:


My packaging wasn't good? :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> My packaging wasn't good? :gasp::gasp:


NO! it was rediculous :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I cried when I saw it!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Roy, just run and hide. xD There's no winning with them. :lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I cried when I saw it!


I punched him when i saw it :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Muze said:


> I punched him when i saw it :whistling2:


I cried with laughter lol

but give him another punch from me.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I cried with laughter lol
> 
> but give him another punch from me.


 
With pleasure hun :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I really want to know what it was now... and I fear that it's NSFW


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Nsfw?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Nsfw?


Not Safe For Work? 

National Schools Film Week?

Naughty Snakes Feeling Worried?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Nsfw?


 
Not Something For....


Not Safe For....

i dunno, i give up :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Ozgi had it, Not Safe For Work... thought that was pretty standard as acronyms go... maybe I just spend too much time online.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> *
> Naughty Snakes Feeling Worried?*


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Im glad you can laugh... we still have a subfusca at deaths door and your dad hasnt replied to my PM yet


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


It's funny how you avoid an explanation or even an apology for your actions.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

he is busy on the snake forum.....I too him down a peg though.....he is hiding from us
paul
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/326494-instead-aspen.html


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

oooh i use aubiose! :whistling2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

me too....we have an idiot on that thread.....take a peak :whistling2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

:lol2:
For Spits benefit


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

at least all my spids and snakes are still alive.......even the ones I posted :whistling2:
paul


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> at least all my spids and snakes are still alive.......even the ones I posted :whistling2:
> paul


All my snakes are, thankyou very much... Expert :flrt:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> he is busy on the snake forum.....*I too him down a peg though.*....he is hiding from us
> paul
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/326494-instead-aspen.html


You keep telling yourself that Mr Expert.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

OK people,
1: Spit, stop baiting him, people have been having words with him.

2: John, until people have heard your side of the story and _if_ they side with you on it, I suggest you act with a bit more of a serious attitude and less like a stroppy child.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> All my snakes are, thankyou very much... Expert :flrt:


If you keep your snakes anything like you keep your T's then i feel sorry for them 

I suggest you calm down untill your dad has sorted your mess out, again i will reiterate it terms you may understand as you just dont seem to be getting it :

If the subfusca dies you will be owing me in excess of £100, for the mis sold kwitara £25, the dead ornata £10 and i have agreed not to charge you for the slings i swopped for the male subfusca that i now have told the seller i cant have because of the state YOU have put my female in...that was before you came on this thread and started being an idiot, tbh i wish i hadnt said that now.
:devil:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

I didnt sell the Kwit for £25 as far as i know, it was part of a swap. I was sold it as a Sp Kwitara river from someone who claimed he brought it brom Lee at The spider shop, who as far as i know had a batch of them for sale a few months back.
The ornata i have already apologised for, and i will ask my Dad to send £10 via paypal to Roy today.
My Tarantulas are kept fine thanks.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Really?

Ok i'll let Roy add to this when he wakes up then :whistling2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Muze said:


> Really?
> 
> Ok i'll let Roy add to this when he wakes up then :whistling2:


More arguments?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Nope...just facts :2thumb:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Still no explanations as to why they're like it though?

And if the rest of your t's are fine, why aren't these?? Surely you'd look after someone elses better than your own!!


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a P.Regalis in Roy and Abi's care and i trust them both as they are both very responsible and all there other t's are kept great.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> I have a P.Regalis in Roy and Abi's care and i trust them both as they are both very responsible and all there other t's are kept great.


Thanks :2thumb:

And your regalis is beautiful, you've done a great job with her :flrt:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Muze said:


> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> And your regalis is beautiful, you've done a great job with her :flrt:


HAha thanks. Well i'll get her back a Mated female with slings!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> HAha thanks. Well i'll get her back a Mated female with slings!


You certainly will :2thumb:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Muze said:


> You certainly will :2thumb:


Sorry she was'nt right size, wont be long though.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Sorry she was'nt right size, wont be long though.


Moult or two at the most bud.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Moult or two at the most bud.


and then he's giving her to meeeeee :flrt:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> and then he's giving her to meeeeee :flrt:


Breeding her then she is back to Alex, unless I take her off his hands in the meantime :razz:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Breeding her then she is back to Alex, unless I take her off his hands in the meantime :razz:


I'll deffo be having her back, as i promised lisa she may buy/swap her.
Though i would like her back for week or so just to see how she's grown up so fast.:blush:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> I'll deffo be having her back, as i promised lisa she may buy/swap her.
> Though i would like her back for week or so just to see how she's grown up so fast.:blush:


 
You know you are welcome here/ to have her back anytime : victory:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

heard any more off HIM :devil:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Muze said:


> You know you are welcome here/ to have her back anytime : victory:


Aw thanks


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> heard any more off HIM :devil:


Nope, his dad is being very helpful tho and is sorting things out with Roy :2thumb:

Looking forward to your new arrival tomorrow Spit? I hope you like her, she's one of my fav's :blush:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Aw thanks


Ya welcome hun : victory:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Muze said:


> Nope, his dad is being very helpful tho and is sorting things out with Roy :2thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to your new arrival tomorrow Spit? I hope you like her, she's one of my fav's :blush:


 I can't wait........:flrt:......suspense is killing me :lol2:
paul


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> I can't wait........:flrt:......suspense is killing me :lol2:
> paul


 
Only 12 ish more hours to wait :lol2:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> I can't wait........:flrt:......suspense is killing me :lol2:
> paul



Ooo what ya gettin?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Ooo what ya gettin?


 

Shhhhh...he doesnt know...it's a secret :no1:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Muze said:


> Shhhhh...he doesnt know...it's a secret :no1:


Why dont i get suprises.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Why dont i get suprises.


 
You did!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Muze said:


> You did!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


The Cambridgei? (Shes really active compared to my old one btw)
Roy told me about her.
Ruined the suspense.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> The Cambridgei? (Shes really active compared to my old one btw)
> Roy told me about her.
> Ruined the suspense.


Ooo didnt realise he told you :bash:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Muze said:


> Ooo didnt realise he told you :bash:


Haha, i really appreciate her all the same + everything else. : victory:


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

pff no one loves old tiesto.. lmfao : victory:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

tiesto said:


> pff no one loves old tiesto.. lmfao : victory:


Sorry, your just not.. 'cool':lol2:
Give me your Eauthlus sp blue and i'll send you my goldfish + hamster cage. :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

tiesto said:


> pff no one loves old tiesto.. lmfao : victory:


*gets violin out* :lol:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

alex6691 said:


> Sorry, your just not.. 'cool':lol2:
> Give me your Eauthlus sp blue and i'll send you my goldfish + hamster cage. :whistling2:


you keep a goldfish in a hamster cage? Doesn't the water come out? :whistling2:


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

i realise im jumpin in on this thread v late but *WOW* crazy stuff!

Its horrible to see that sum young kid has the responsibility of posting T's, especially of more advanced species, i know sum kids are responsible etc etc but my god this guy is not!!

anyway i really hope the other one pulls through :blush:

makes ya question buyin over the classifieds, maybe an ebay type percentage feedback for sellin n buyin wud be kool, unlikely to come about tho i knw

iv only ever bought of shep on here (twice) both times packaging and communication was ace :no1:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

y2kcurran said:


> i realise im jumpin in on this thread v late but *WOW* crazy stuff!
> 
> Its horrible to see that sum young kid has the responsibility of posting T's, especially of more advanced species, i know sum kids are responsible etc etc but my god this guy is not!!
> 
> ...


 
There is a buyer/seller rating system! You can leave feedback and a rating. Don't think many people use it though.


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> *gets violin out* :lol:


 Harhhh Harhh... Verey Funny... and has the PERSON IN QUESTION.. been banned yet.. :lol2:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Hopefully things get sorted and the spiders pull through and no refunds for his old man to deal with :gasp:

austin


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

ex0tics said:


> Hopefully things get sorted and the spiders pull through and no refunds for his old man to deal with :gasp:
> 
> austin


think it was too late for one of the poor spids
paul


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> you keep a goldfish in a hamster cage? Doesn't the water come out? :whistling2:


Occasionaly. :whistling2:

Poor hamster died recentlythough.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> think it was too late for one of the poor spids
> paul


yep, the ornata bought the farm in transit due to packaging :whistling2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

tiesto said:


> pff no one loves old tiesto.. lmfao : victory:


 
Awww tiesto :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> There is a buyer/seller rating system! You can leave feedback and a rating. Don't think many people use it though.


I always use it, and I always check it before I buy from anyone on here.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I always use it, and I always check it before I buy from anyone on here.


 
Unfortunatley his bad feedback hadnt shown up until after he had my subfusca :devil:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I honestly did not know he was that young......when we were having a heated "discussion" :lol2: I thought he must have been a lot older with all the experience he said he had......he also got backed up by one or 2 people on this forum who I will not embarass my naming them
Paul


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Let's all start the alex needs livefood fund.. :flrt:
come on you generous people..:whistling2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lets all remember this is a learning curve for everyone, although to be fair i cant see why people feel the need to lie about their age etc.

If i dont know something i will admit it not boast about having something for so long and then get caught out


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> I honestly did not know he was that young......when we were having a heated "discussion" :lol2: I thought he must have been a lot older with all the experience he said he had......he also got backed up by one or 2 people on this forum who I will not embarass my naming them
> Paul


At the end of the day anyone can regurge stuff from books etc, it's hands on experience that counts.

He told everyone, including us he had 3 plus years experience and seemed to know what he was talking about, so we got conned.

Funny thing is, i always had a bad feeling about the whole deal and Roy was sick of me going onto him about getting the subfusca back. It was just a gut feeling i had that something wasnt right, maybe it's because ive been conned quite a few times before...i dunno


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

He has just sent me a PM so he is still watching this thread....I won't tell you what was in it ....private message and all that...
paul


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> He has just sent me a PM so he is still watching this thread....*I won't tell you what was in it ....private message and all that...*
> paul


I Respect you quite abit more for that mate, :notworthy:
Thanks, john
ALSO,
i will be replying in full tommorow sometime, and then never posting in tis thread again.
John :2thumb:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it is Abi and Roy you should be replying to


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Thatis who the full reply will be aimed at


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

John, you don't need to or have any reason to reply to either me or Muze, things are being sorted with your Dad, not you, so your involvement in any of this as far as I am concerned is over and done with, at least speaking to your Dad I know I'm not gonna get lied to or your Dad won't be runnin round tryin to play things down or shift blame etc, he knows you messed up, just like I know you messed up, only one who doesn't seem to think so mate, is you.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> John, you don't need to or have any reason to reply to either me or Muze, things are being sorted with your Dad, not you, so your involvement in any of this as far as I am concerned is over and done with, at least speaking to your Dad I know I'm not gonna get lied to or your Dad won't be runnin round tryin to play things down or shift blame etc, he knows you messed up, just like I know you messed up, only one who doesn't seem to think so mate, is you.


Roy.
I have admitted i messed up, i should have told you i didnt have as much experience as i claimed, and i sould hae told yu i didnt eelafe psting pokies, ue to speed etc...
I do aplogise for this, and a big reply tommorow should explain things clearly.
Sorry again for the trouble and anger i caused, i hope it can be resolved in a way tommorow, and i wouldn't blame u if you never spoke to me again, i acted the fool and i deserve it.
John


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> Roy.
> I have admitted i messed up, i should have told you i didnt have as much experience as i claimed, and i sould hae told yu i didnt eelafe psting pokies, ue to speed etc...
> I do aplogise for this, and a big reply tommorow should explain things clearly.
> Sorry again for the trouble and anger i caused, i hope it can be resolved in a way tommorow, and i wouldn't blame u if you never spoke to me again, i acted the fool and i deserve it.
> John


Honestly mate, don't take this the wrong way, but I don't care any more, I will sort it out with your Dad an thats the end of it.

What I've been hearing back from people on here and via msn says different, doesn't seem like you want to admit any blame at all an have the attitude of 'so what' thats why I'm talking directly to your Dad, he doesn't talk out of his arse.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Honestly mate, don't take this the wrong way, but I don't care any more, I will sort it out with your Dad an thats the end of it.
> 
> What I've been hearing back from people on here and via msn says different, doesn't seem like you want to admit any blame at all an have the attitude of 'so what' thats why I'm talking directly to your Dad, he doesn't talk out of his arse.


Who have you heard back from on here nd via MSN if youre ok with telling me? i never claimed to not care about the spiders, just about how everyone jumps in and posts "OMGZ!!!1!!ione! thats so terrible" when i already know, and have admitted to being very stupid, 
How is the Subfusca getting oni f you dont mind me asking? i honestly feel like a moron for what i did to it and the others who where harmed, not that you seem to care how i feel right now, but thats another matter.
John


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> Who have you heard back from on here nd via MSN if youre ok with telling me? i never claimed to not care about the spiders, just about how everyone jumps in and posts "OMGZ!!!1!!ione! thats so terrible" when i already know, and have admitted to being very stupid,
> How is the Subfusca getting oni f you dont mind me asking? i honestly feel like a moron for what i did to it and the others who where harmed, not that you seem to care how i feel right now, but thats another matter.
> John


 
No, you're right we dont give a rat's ass how you feel! Our only concern is for our spiders :bash:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Not being funny John but you have brought all this grief on yourself for not being honest from the start........
paul


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Morning Spit...any sign of that postie yet? :whistling2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Muze said:


> Morning Spit...any sign of that postie yet? :whistling2:


 Nothing yet hun
Tell Roy I will strangle him for sending a spid after my night shift :lol2:
Should be here before 11.........hope you are still there so I can report my joy :2thumb:
I will be seeing you both....I hope at some show soon : victory:
Paul


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> Nothing yet hun
> Tell Roy I will strangle him for sending a spid after my night shift :lol2:
> Should be here before 11.........hope you are still there so I can report my joy :2thumb:
> I will be seeing you both....I hope at some show soon : victory:
> Paul


 
Sorry, didnt know you worked nights hun :blush:

One of us will be online as i've gotta wait in for the post this morning. 

Will deffo have to meet up at a show sometime, im not sure which one we will be going to next, i'll have to ask Roy.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

: victory: sounds good
I think we should PM from now on regarding the spid.....don't want to take attention away of what this thread is really about............the expert alias T Lord and his exeptional spider skills :censor:
paul


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

No offence, Yes he cocked up, and yes it was pretty nasty, but you seem to be forgetting that its a kid.. How about stopping taking the piss a bit?
He has ****ed up, but hes also apologised, can we not just leave it at that rather tha ridicule the kid?
sheesh, whos the more mature? Atleast hes owned up to what he has done and is TRYING to put it in the past and learn from it.
I vote this thread gets closed tbh, i feel its probably run its course.
I dont wanna start more arguments, i just think some level of discresion should be taken because hes young, still learning and HAS apologised.
I see a pretty important lesson (We ALL learn in one way or another situation) about being honesty and over confidence here. It would be a shame if its not learnt, he has acheived nothing from apologising.. Granted its a serious situation, but hes a kid... and thats just a kid being a kid.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I completely agree, if that was the case.

But unfortuatley it isnt. We have PM's etc from others on here that he has sent where he is trying to clear himself of blame and not taking responsiblity for what he has done.

This is no where near resolved as we have not reached an agreement yet regarding the spiders and the subfusca is still very ill.

But aside agree that we should just stick to the facts of the matter so the thread can remain open.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> No offence, Yes he cocked up, and yes it was pretty nasty, but you seem to be forgetting that its a kid.. How about stopping taking the piss a bit?
> He has ****ed up, but hes also apologised, can we not just leave it at that rather tha ridicule the kid?
> sheesh, whos the more mature? Atleast hes owned up to what he has done and is TRYING to put it in the past and learn from it.
> I vote this thread gets closed tbh, i feel its probably run its course.
> ...



Eh?
A kid being a kid?
I'm soon to be 17 mate, but i can still look after my animals.

being a kid is nothing to do with it..
its responsibility.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

You both seem to have good points, but there is another way to look at it;

Sure he's acting like an arse now, but continually harassing him (you too spit) puts him on the defensive. The human mind is a wonderful and also incredibly stupid thing... 

Give him some time to think it over, we were all his age once and I'm willing to bet the rest of you were disagreeable eejits who wouldn't back down in an argument and thought you were in the right. Realised later you were wrong.


We all agree it was a terrible thing to do, and I'm sure he will eventually. This is being sorted so leave it be.

_Edit:_ Alex, you're more mature, that's good, you're also to my knowledge you're also about 2 years older than him, and folk mature at different speeds... that's actually a bigger difference than it sounds at that age. Just look at the maturity of the kids in the year below you, weird innit? You're more mature? Good, we need more mature and responsible teenagers. Best of luck with that


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

While i agree with Cam, i don't think age is any excuse for ill treating animals...


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I want him out of here.......Banned....for ever :censor:
I love my animals and they always come fisrt.....if I had a problem I would ask.....
I really can't be arsed.....how can you have a snake or a spid and not give 2 shits about it.....
I give up......I can't explain anynore......pissed right off:devil:
paul


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Wtf*



spit051261 said:


> I want him out of here.......Banned....for ever :censor:
> I love my animals and they always come fisrt.....if I had a problem I would ask.....
> I really can't be arsed.....how can you have a snake or a spid and not give 2 shits about it.....
> I give up......I can't explain anynore......pissed right off:devil:
> paul


I have refrained from repying to your pathetic comments until now but now is the time i feel to tell you to butt out
I accept that what has happened is very wrong and that has been admitted a number of times,as Roy has said things are being sorted between ourselves and i hope he trusts me to do so

Very rarely do i post anything negative on any forum i use but you really are begining to piss me off!,if John is to be banned the mods will decice this and not some keyboard warrior with a grudge
If you feel the need to reply to this do so via PM
Regards,Daz


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Daz, i know that you are upset and angry about the situation but to be honest if the situation was the other way around it would be John having a go at Spit. Infact on this thread and others you can clearly see John trying to wind him up.

John's further postings on this thread have achieved nothing more than to wind people up further about the situation, which isnt particularly helpful either. 

Just to update: there is still no change with the subfusca


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

What temps are you keeping the subfusca at in the icu?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Update:

This morning the subfusca seems to have picked up a little :jump:

She's no longer slumped in the corner and is now on one of the sides, so appears to have her "sticky" back and feels well enough to do a bit of climbing.

She is still very thin tho so will have to try her with some food soon, fingers crossed she keeps recovering like this.

The others that we had that were underfed have all had a couple of meals now and are looking much better for it. :2thumb:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Thanks*

Very good to hear Abi:2thumb:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Good to hear Abi, i hope it continues to recover!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

good to hear


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

What everyone else said!

Here's hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

:2thumb: the pokie is in good hands
paul


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Whoa what a read!!

Hope the Subfusca makes a full recovery.

People have defended T Lord saying he's immature and young as if it's an excuse for the way these spiders were packaged. It's not.

I seriously hope he learns from his mistakes. 

Maybe if he can't handle his T's he should try stick insects...


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope he gets banned.....he has shown he can't take care of spids and what is more frightening is......he has a snake as well :censor: what sort of state is that in :whistling2:
This forum could do without kids like him
paul


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

atum said:


> Whoa what a read!!
> 
> Hope the Subfusca makes a full recovery.
> 
> ...


 he was afraid of pokies.......yet he said he was an expert


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> he was afraid of pokies.......yet he said he was an expert


I won't comment on being afraid of Pokies. Of what I have read, they sound quite scary, and I am yet to have had experience with T's. I am getting avic and chaco slings next week. Wish me luck.

Any idea of the species of snake? I'm hoping its nothing too challenging. I'm thinking chondro, rock python, false water cobra etc. but to be honest I think a corn snake would baffle this guy.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

would you honestly trust this guy with any animal.......seriously
From his sig seems like he has a rat snake.......one of the most basic snakes as far as care is concerned to look after.
I would still not trust him with this basic snake.Hope he never posts it :lol2: it will arrive in a shoebox filled with razorblades 
Paul


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

hope it all gets sorted out 

and spit i think you should leave the kid alone, not only have they done wrong, hurt/killed innocent animals, been named and shamed and then with the embarrassement of his parents having to take the weight off of him he shouldnt have to be bullied by 'Adults*


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol, Spit, you seem to have some personal vendetta against him. He needs to learn from his mistake and hopefully he has, everyone will make a mistake at some point. Banning him from the forum wont achieve anything!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

look at next post


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I really wanted to let things go....being a kid and all that....but.....
This was his reply to my thread tonight telling everone about my pokies..... pokies....which he is scared of
After that,unless I get an apology off him......I will continue to remind everyone of what he as done.......every time....look at the thread......the kid is sick and has respect for any animal
paul
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/329010-big-day-tomorrrow-pokie-removal.html


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol, I think it's probably best for the sanity of this forum if you two just ignore each other from now on!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> I really wanted to let things go....being a kid and all that....but.....
> This was his reply to my thread tonight telling everone about my pokies..... pokies....which he is scared of
> After that,unless I get an apology off him......I will continue to remind everyone of what he as done.......every time....look at the thread......the kid is sick and has respect for any animal
> paul
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/329010-big-day-tomorrrow-pokie-removal.html


it's funny because I read that thread first and was like " oooo there's some more bad blood on RFUK...I so want to know why!"

now I've found this thread I damn well know why!:gasp:

I've only posted one T, a MM OBT, it was really scary getting it into a livefood tub but I did in the end. Then I stuffed in some balls of toilet tissue for padding. I wasn't sure if I was over doing it and the T would be crushed by toilet paper, but at the same time I thought if I could make it so the T couldn't really move all that much, it wouldn't get thrown about in the box. But it arrived at it's destination fine! So I win!:2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

SPIT , take a chill pill and repeat after me 
' I am routed in the me , this is me breathing '

He made a mistake and he's been excessively remonstrated for it , he's also proven that he's learnt his lesson with a later parcel that he did right . It's time to leave it alone . After all you don't want to come off as some kind of bully do you ?


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

The boy messed up in many ways but I think it's time the public flogging stopped.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Lol, I think it's probably best for the sanity of this forum if you two just ignore each other from now on!


he's on my ignore list :2thumb:
Also, to those reading, 
My dad has over 25 years experience in keeping reps n other animals, so these animals are in no harm etc...
Jus spit having an attention burst, bloody muppet.
Anyway, he's on my ignore list, so i dont see him anymore : victory:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

sage999 said:


> The boy messed up in many ways but I think it's time the public flogging stopped.


yeah but its spit were talking about, he seems to think everyone sees him as god, and tbh, i doubt anybody does anything but laugh at his comments now, hes a prick and he knows it, and the crap he is speaking lately
"oh he must be banned, he made a mistake, ban him, burn him"
:lol2: no hope

Anyways, he's not gonna stop me posting here, he's just a pathetic person whoms posts i dont see.
I have a life outside this forum, this prick doesnt seemingly.
John


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> he's on my ignore list :2thumb:
> Also, to those reading,
> My dad has over 25 years experience in keeping reps n other animals, so these animals are in no harm etc...
> Jus spit having an attention burst, bloody muppet.
> Anyway, he's on my ignore list, so i dont see him anymore : victory:


for real you literally cannot see his posts? Freaky..

what if he makes a post, then I quote it... do you just see me quoting nothing?:gasp:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

atum said:


> Whoa what a read!!
> 
> Hope the Subfusca makes a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Can handle em fine thanks, have kept stickies actually, there too, erm, sticky :lol2: Nah, to be honest, there are some nice species but there not for me.: victory:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> for real you literally cannot see his posts? Freaky..
> 
> what if he makes a post, then I quote it... do you just see me quoting nothing?:gasp:


obviously i see them then, but its all recycled drivvel, going through his posts, youll just see repetition, and lots of it, :gasp:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> would you honestly trust this guy with any animal.......seriously
> From his sig seems like he has a rat snake.......one of the most basic snakes as far as care is concerned to look after.
> I would still not trust him with this basic snake.Hope he never posts it :lol2: it will arrive in a shoebox filled with razorblades
> Paul


Your attitude stinks, give the lad a break whats done is done your verbally bullying him now and it isnt funny.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> Your attitude stinks, give the lad a break whats done is done your verbally bullying him now and it isnt funny.


tis for me, as its hilarious to think that he thinks i know nothing, even though ive bred reps, and have a dad with over 20 years experience, but yeah, hes the one throwing round these accusation about me not knowing nothing with no evidence, other than one bad mistake, which i have apologised to the people effected.
Why the flip he wants an apology from em i dont konw, but he can stick it up his arse for all i care, he pubically trys to abuse me, and then asks for an apology :lol2:
Also, he seems to lack reading capabilitys, my sig states i keep a ratsnake, why is it that to him it "seems like" when its a fact.
Want a pic spitonmyshoe?
John


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd leave him to it john, he doesnt care and is going to get a infraction before long for bullying


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> I'd leave him to it john, he doesnt care and is going to get a infraction before long for bullying


Tried it before,but he keeps goin on, ill jus blank him from now on.
John


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Can everyone calm down so this doesnt get locked please?

we would like to keep this open so we can update on the subfusca :flrt:

She's still on the side btw, which cant be bad :notworthy:


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Muze said:


> Can everyone calm down so this doesnt get locked please?
> 
> we would like to keep this open so we can update on the subfusca :flrt:
> 
> She's still on the side btw, which cant be bad :notworthy:



im happy to hear she getting better


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Thankies : victory:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> SPIT , take a chill pill and repeat after me
> ' I am routed in the me , this is me breathing '


:lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

atum said:


> :lol2:


Just leave it please, things like this will just help wind the situation up further...:bash:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Muze said:


> Just leave it please, things like this will just help wind the situation up further...:bash:


I wasn't trying to wind anything up further. I just found it funny.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

I read through the whole thing now and I never shipped a spider myself. In fact, I promised someone my MM and I am scared shitless to actually pack him up and send him his way. I read / listened / watched a lot of guides etc., so I am surprised how he end up sending them like that (common sense and all).

BUT: I am admin / owner of several BIG forums (all vbulletin too) and I must say one thing though, the way this was handled in public, would never happen in any of my forums.

Someone fcuks up, gets a quick rant and that is pretty much as far as it should go in public. Granted, my forums have certain mechanism where things can be taken outside the public (simply due to the nature of those forums), but flaming at a kid for over 20 pages is hardly the "mature" way to do it ...

I totally agree that the forum should be made aware of a "dodgy" seller, shipper or buyer for that matter, and I understand the frustration when you are a spider lover and you receive dead ones, but still, this is not the way to deal with it especially if you have other means to get in contact with him or even better, his dad.

And yes, it is a shame :devil:

But that's Just my $0.2 :censor:

One example of how we deal with certain stuff. vbulletin has "Private" forums, which are not hidden (like forum which are normally setup for staff), or the 18+ forum where you have to join. But forums, which are visible to the public, everybody can post in the forum, but you can only see your own posts and a certain usergroup can see all.

Now to understand what I mean let me give you an example : You have a usergroup called "trader", now there are certain people known to be a good trader (Lisa and Pete jump into my mind straight away) who lead the group and approve new members (kind like the 18+ group). Now me, a n00b, comes a long and wants to know if person xyz is a good trader and can be trusted. I will post now in that forum. Another person does the same. Now I cannot see his post, and he cannot see mine, but the group member can see both. 

Does this make sense ? This is just ONE way .. I could go even deeper, but that is not my forum and nor do I have any experience in trading etc. myself .. but I hope you get my point ..


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I asked for that thread to be locked. Whatever happened is the business of John, his parents, Roy and Abi and is for them and them alone to sort out. That other thread was bullying pure and simple and IMO bullying is not acceptable under any circumstances.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

The one thing that is REALLY annoying me is everyone going on about how this is *just* the bad packaging that has caused this.

If you read my last post on this thread it sums up exactly why this has been dragged out : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/328033-t-lord-package-review-4.html

I will say that i am not having a dig at John, just pointing out the facts.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Muze said:


> The one thing that is REALLY annoying me is everyone going on about how this is *just* the bad packaging that has caused this.
> 
> If you read my last post on this thread it sums up exactly why this has been dragged out : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/328033-t-lord-package-review-4.html
> 
> I will say that i am not having a dig at John, just pointing out the facts.


The thing is i dont, personally, i think Johns attitude is WRONG, i just dont think more 'mature' people should just keep going on about it.. get over it, worse things have happened at sea...as they say..

John, i really think you should stay shut up on this one, whether spit is bullying or whether he is not.. you ****ed up BIG style nd you should appreciate that and deal weith it.. quietly
you say your dad has over 20years experience.. then where was he, and why hasnt he helped you or taught you how to package? 20yrs of experience, is no benefit to you if its not shared..
I do think its the kind of situation more common to happen with kids, as pointed out though, when i was your age, i was responsible enough to ensure all my spiders i sent were sent 100%..
Stop being cocky to Spit, and deal with the fact YOU are in the wrong.
John, seriously keep your mouth shtum on it and stop antagonising people:/ your not doing yourself favours. you almost cost someone a great deal of money and have caused them lots of frustration.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> The thing is i dont, personally, i think Johns attitude is WRONG, i just dont think more 'mature' people should just keep going on about it.. get over it, worse things have happened at sea...as they say..
> 
> .


I agree with this in part, but you have to remember that we are the ones still dealing with ill spiders. This is causing us a huge amount of stress, especially where the sub is concerned. Please dont tell me to "get over" the fact one of my animals may be dieing. We havent fed her yet and dont know if she will feed, although she has perked up she is no where near 100% yet.

As for the rest of your post i do agree :2thumb:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Muze said:


> I agree with this in part, but you have to remember that we are the ones still dealing with ill spiders. This is causing us a huge amount of stress, especially where the sub is concerned. Please dont tell me to "get over" the fact one of my animals may be dieing. We havent fed her yet and dont know if she will feed, although she has perked up she is no where near 100% yet.
> 
> As for the rest of your post i do agree :2thumb:


actually that was pointed to spit with him and t lords argument..
Second, it has happened and you will have to get over it:/ its been a wee while since this has happened, im not trying to be rude, but i dont really seee the point in so many threads ending up in arguments over the same incident.. im not here to read about peoples arguments.. tis a spider forum and not an argument forum. it could be dealt with Pm now.
I dont really fancy reading the same ongoinng arguments over thext couple of months, it was much more informative when the topic of discussion was pretty much guaranteed to be about inverts... a bit more specifically.
As i said, not trying to put a bee in your bonnet. although i am empathic towards your predicament and dont think johns been fair.. but i jsut dont really find it that interesting anymore as its progressed to no more than arguments and slagfest.
As mentioned, no disrespect to any individual, iv been familiar with roys good rep, and ability since i joined pretty much, im less familiar with Muze, but agaiin, you seem like a genuine keeper, im not trying to ruffle feathers, i just dont see why its still at the top of the forum, lol


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Fair enough if it was directed to John and Paul.

But you will see i have tried to keep it calm so the thread can remain open so it is just for updates on the spiders.

If you dont wish to read any further then just dont read the thread, as you know what the thread is about, if it bores you. I cannot control people or stop them from arguing and niether can you :roll:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I will stop posting on this thread Abi......don't want it closed because of me
paul


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Daz, when you get a chance could you reply to my PM?

: victory:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Muze said:


> Can everyone calm down so this doesnt get locked please?
> 
> we would like to keep this open so we can update on the subfusca :flrt:
> 
> She's still on the side btw, which cant be bad :notworthy:


Like ive said before, ive not been starting any arguements, and im happy that the sub is getting better, 
if you read through Spits threads, its obvious he is just bullying me publically, and im not just gonna sit here and watch it all pan out, it gets to me, andi have a right to defend myself.
John :no1:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Daz, when you get a chance could you reply to my PM?
> 
> : victory:


Daz means Daz, not John.

: victory:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> Like ive said before, ive not been starting any arguements, and im happy that the sub is getting better,
> if you read through Spits threads, its obvious he is just bullying me publically, and im not just gonna sit here and watch it all pan out, it gets to me, andi have a right to defend myself.
> John :no1:


 you just can't keep your mouth shut can you ?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been reading this thread and I'm actually surprised this sort of thing doesn't happen more frequently. 

I think it's probably time to close the thread however. Any message people were trying to convey seems to have been lost in a sea of endless bickering. I just hope the spider pulls through. 

The only thing I get from this is that the experienced exotic keepers really do need to learn to stop immersing people so deeply into the hobby at such an alarming rate. There's far too many posts which read along the lines of "Hi, I have 800000 inverts and I've been collecting since January" to which the reply is often "cool, buy some more". It's bound to end in disaster, animal wellfare empathically requires a level of experience and familiarity, and this needs to be acquired gradually. Just look at careers in Zoo Keeping - how many of their jobs state a number of years of *firsthand* experience is required? 

Just my 2 cents. There seems to be a culture on these boards where people almost egg people on to get more and more animals, nastier and more aggressive species and even more exotic specimens. It needs to die out IMO before we get inexperienced keepers trying to buy _Sicarius_ sp. or standing knee-deep in _Atrax sp. _

I for one don't really understand how people can jump in so quick to something that really is quite exotic. It's understandable mistakes happen when people jump in too quickly.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> you just can't keep your mouth shut can you ?


You just said you dont want this thread closed cuz of you,
well, stop making childish comments.
and let the thread to be used by Roy and Abi to update people about the subfusca
not let people like you hold grudges against John.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> you just can't keep your mouth shut can you ?


You're going too far now. You're just being a typical bully now. He made a mistake, and now you exploit it and use it as a foothold for everything else to hold against him. Get some dignity Paul. He's 16 for christs sake.

This threads needs to be closed.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> You're going too far now. You're just being a typical bully now. He made a mistake, and now you exploit it and use it as a foothold for everything else to hold against him. Get some dignity Paul. He's 16 for christs sake.
> *
> This threads needs to be closed*.


I agree


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

*PLEASE* can everyone stop arguing :bash:

Like someone has pointed out, we just want to use this to update on the subfusca and to get in contact with Daz if neccessary.

John, please dont PM either one of us, please ask you Dad to contact Roy if he hasnt already. Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Guy packed a T the first time .. a p.metallica 

YouTube - Female P. Metallica has arrived!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

More importantly than a lot of this moronic wittering... How is the spider doing?

Update? Still on the side or getting even better?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> More importantly than a lot of this moronic wittering... How is the spider doing?
> 
> Update? Still on the side or getting even better?


It's on the side because thats were I placed it, no improvement whatsoever, but at least she is taking on water.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^Oh sorry, I was under the impression that it'd gotten there itself.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^Oh sorry, I was under the impression that it'd gotten there itself.


No, its in the same position as I placed it in, been trying to get blended food into it even, but not interested at all.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> No, its in the same position as I placed it in, been trying to get blended food into it even, but not interested at all.


hmm,


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

probably idiotic advice but if the tarantula has been in this humid ICU for a while and isn't becoming active at all why not place it into a proper enclosure?

I thought Pokies didn't like it humid any way. I understand your providing moisture for it but surely now it's had some if you place it onto the substrate with hides it may begin to move when it is out in the open in a larger space?


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> probably idiotic advice but if the tarantula has been in this humid ICU for a while and isn't becoming active at all why not place it into a proper enclosure?
> 
> I thought Pokies didn't like it humid any way. I understand your providing moisture for it but surely now it's had some if you place it onto the substrate with hides it may begin to move when it is out in the open in a larger space?


It is back in it's enclosure now. : victory:


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

p subfusca lowland dont like it humid they are also very picky feeders when they reach sub adult to adult they might only have 6-12 feeds a year for a adult female this is enough for them to live off and produce a healthy egg sac , i kept mine dry substrate with a large water bowl well vented takes (exo-terra) kept around 28 degrees day and night dont need to mist them as it stresses them out they are also very shy some times we wouldnt see them for months at a time , give her a corkbark tube hide water bowl and leave well alone for a few weeks till its made its retreat then it will feel safe and feed they are not heavy webers like other pokies mine rarely made web only when shedding and producing egg sacs , they are one of the calmest pokies out there


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

nathangoldie said:


> p subfusca lowland dont like it humid they are also very picky feeders when they reach sub adult to adult they might only have 6-12 feeds a year for a adult female this is enough for them to live off and produce a healthy egg sac , i kept mine dry substrate with a large water bowl well vented takes (exo-terra) kept around 28 degrees day and night dont need to mist them as it stresses them out they are also very shy some times we wouldnt see them for months at a time , give her a corkbark tube hide water bowl and leave well alone for a few weeks till its made its retreat then it will feel safe and feed they are not heavy webers like other pokies mine rarely made web only when shedding and producing egg sacs , they are one of the calmest pokies out there


I've kept subfusca, both highland and lowland for quite a while, my female is in perfect conditions in her enclosure but still no improvement.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Any chance of a reply to PM's Daz?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

nathangoldie said:


> p subfusca lowland dont like it humid they are also very picky feeders when they reach sub adult to adult they might only have 6-12 feeds a year for a adult female this is enough for them to live off and produce a healthy egg sac , i kept mine dry substrate with a large water bowl well vented takes (exo-terra) kept around 28 degrees day and night dont need to mist them as it stresses them out they are also very shy some times we wouldnt see them for months at a time , give her a corkbark tube hide water bowl and leave well alone for a few weeks till its made its retreat then it will feel safe and feed they are not heavy webers like other pokies mine rarely made web only when shedding and producing egg sacs , they are one of the calmest pokies out there


 Talking about teaching your granny to suck eggs :gasp:
Paul


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Any chance of a reply to PM's Daz?


Anythin?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Still nothin from either Daz or John, and I'm not the only one after John apparently, interesting.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

How's the spider doing mate? (Sorry if I've missed it posted.) seems like they've done a runner. Doesn't Daz operate a courier service?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> How's the spider doing mate? (Sorry if I've missed it posted.) seems like they've done a runner. Doesn't Daz operate a courier service?


Aye, I've tried PM'ing him an ringin/txtin him with no replies.

She is back in the ICU again, no real improvement but at least she is alive still which is a good sign.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Unless they've tried to bail from it knowing there's no fixing it...?
Sorry to hear, but aye at least she's alive!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Unless they've tried to bail from it knowing there's no fixing it...?
> Sorry to hear, but aye at least she's alive!


I'd already provisionally sorted it with Daz but he has disappeared aswell, I know there is someone who has paid for a spider over two weeks ago an hasn't received it yet aswell.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Did you get your t's back of him?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Did you get your t's back of him?


Nope.

Nothin, not even a refund for the squashed Ornata sling.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Irresponsible dad imo.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

John's online on msn now?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

matty said:


> John's online on msn now?


Whilst being a total coward by not even replying to me after he is added to a convo, even though he has tried blocking me.

Shows what type of person he is then at least


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

if you dont mind me asking,what does he still owe to you? is it just for the ornata that died or does he still have some more of yours?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

martin r said:


> if you dont mind me asking,what does he still owe to you? is it just for the ornata that died or does he still have some more of yours?


Ornata refund, sorting somethin out about missold spids, an sorting somethin out over the Subfusca being on deaths door, the formosa being injured on arrival.

He also owes someone else on here a spider they paid for over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Ornata refund, sorting somethin out about missold spids, an sorting somethin out over the Subfusca being on deaths door, the formosa being injured on arrival.
> 
> He also owes someone else on here a spider they paid for over 2 weeks ago.


ah right, quite a bit to still sort out then!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

martin r said:


> ah right, quite a bit to still sort out then!


Yup, an both he an his dad are offline, not answering PM's, calls/txts an even though he is online on MSN, ignoring me, ignoring another person who he still owes a spider to.


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

ever considerd going to see em at there house? he lives to minits away from my house... could show you if needed


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

tiesto said:


> ever considerd going to see em at there house? he lives to minits away from my house... could show you if needed


I've got his addy, an will be goin to collect if nothings happened about it in two weeks, had more than enough time by then.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> I've got his addy, an will be goin to collect if nothings happened about it in two weeks, had more than enough time by then.


sorry to bump the thread but I've just read all the pages now. So has anything happened since?


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

Is this the same one where the person who packed them was very afraid of the spiders and caused them all to die ?
The other link was a big thread.Lots of reading to do


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

johnny spid said:


> Is this the same one where the person who packed them was very afraid of the spiders and caused them all to die ?
> The other link was a big thread.Lots of reading to do


lol this is a big thread! I'm guessing by other you mean "Indian ornimentals?", this is the main one about the issue. Not sure if it's because he was afraid but yes it's about packing some pokies(and an avic too I think) badly resulting in the death of a couple.


----------

